# How much can I expect out of 1 plant=1000w?



## col.forbin (Nov 6, 2012)

im ready to get out of the opressive midwest and move to sunny Colorado when Amendment 64 passes tommorow   I know there are restrictions for personal growing(3 in vegg,3 in 12/12)

I plan on getting involved in the medical community,but am going to hit the ground running and am wondering if there is anyone out there that has done this?  I know there are many factors that go into this:

At first, I plan on using a soil or soiless mix(maybe a 50/50) ina 30 gallon pot during flowering,each plant under a 1000w light,possibly using both organic and synthetic nutes(not both on one plant)...ive never even used 1000w hps's,only 600w and actually grow 9 plants under 1 600w(i know,it sounds like a lot),so i dont know what to expect....also any info or advice on growing a small number of Humongous plants would be greathelp. Thanks to all!

Col.Forbin


----------



## Roddy (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL, hard to answer this, so much goes into the grow. 

If I understand, you're gonna grow 1 plant per light in a 30gal pot...WOW, that should do the trick! You say humongous, I can just about bet lol!! Will watch.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Nov 6, 2012)

Yual grows enough to fill pouch or two ifin nothin goes wrong. Good luck pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 6, 2012)

There are simply too many variables to even hazard a guess, strain and veg time being 2 of the biggies.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 6, 2012)

if this is going to be a business, and how you earn your living. you might want to look into sea of green style.


----------



## Rucko (Jun 24, 2013)

1000w is over kill for one plant & waste of money !


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 24, 2013)

Rucko said:
			
		

> 1000w is over kill for one plant & waste of money !


 
Coals to this fire mighty cold but hey ifin yual lookin to restoke it who am I to ruin yur camp relocation  Welcome to MP pilgrim what yual growin?

BWD


----------



## DrFever (Jun 24, 2013)

Rucko said:
			
		

> 1000w is over kill for one plant & waste of money !


 
Why would you say that ?????  let see  1000 watt costs me approx 40.00 bucks a month to run  veg 5 weeks - 6 weeks from clone  got me a pretty big plant  with a crap load of tops with proper training and filling up  that 1000 watt area  so anyways   lets go 6 weeks veg  it cost me 60 bucks wow not much really huh 
 now flower another  8 weeks  under that 1k  80.00

so 140 bucks  on average one plant gives me 15 - 18  dry oz  again  with training  Scrog style   so 140 total cost plus food  how much  would you pay for  a pound of good weed ??? less then lets say we add 100 bucks for food so   240 bucks ???  for 15 - 18 0z  
you mention overkill maybe its his limit or he just doesn;t want to take a chance on running  high numbers and Going to Jail ????
and as for waste of money  140 total power usage to make  15 - 18 0z isn;t over kill


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 28, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> so 140 bucks  on average one plant gives me 15 - 18  dry oz  again  with training  Scrog style   so 140 total cost plus food  how much  would you pay for  a pound of good weed ??? less then lets say we add 100 bucks for food so   240 bucks ???  for 15 - 18 0z
> you mention overkill maybe its his limit or he just doesn;t want to take a chance on running  high numbers and Going to Jail ????
> and as for waste of money  140 total power usage to make  15 - 18 0z isn;t over kill


 
I thought you got 2-3 lb's per light.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 28, 2013)

Tisk tisk


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2013)

:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## DrFever (Jun 29, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I thought you got 2-3 lb's per light.



Well if you read the post  the op mentioned how much he can possibly get out of one plant   pending on strain  1 plant  1 k    i know i would make a pound  at least or more if i vegged longer  and trained it to fill  4 x 4 area   ??? i run 4  plants under 1000 watts  giving me 2.5 pounds dry:hubba:  here  6 plants 3.5 +  bags are heavy half pounders


----------



## Rucko (Jun 29, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I thought you got 2-3 lb's per light.


I figure if you're going to grow , grow a few plants in case something goes wrong with one plant , you still have more . If you grow only one plant & something goes wrong , that's it , because when things go bad it's usually towards the end of the grow cycle. That's why it would be a waste .Plus it produces much more heat so you would need very good ventilation or an air conditioner. Temperature should be no more than 78 degrees with the light on, more than that is asking for trouble !  If you want more than a pound per plant you would have to grow outdoors . If you want to grow good herb get a book , there are plenty out there to help you ! :icon_smile:
Also check out hightimes free weed pod cast !


----------



## DrFever (Jun 29, 2013)

I found a picture of a 150 watt grow lol   looks to me a easy 1 pound harvest  2 plant grow


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't expect anywhere near these kind of numbers col.forbin. Not even close.


----------



## betterbud (Oct 23, 2014)

dude we wish a 150 would do that


----------

